# Fisch sterben, Pflanzen abgefressen, austeigende Luftblasen



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2006)

Heute bekam ich endlich die Erleuchtung für meine unnatürlichen Vorfälle der letzten Zeit..

"AKTE X - am Gartenteich"

Ich habe nun den Täter für 2 grosse Goldorfen, abgefressene Seerosen und Tannenwedel..< Das sind die Tatmerkmale

Der Täter hat sich nun veraten durch aufsteigende Luftblasen, aufgewühltes Wasser und natürlich , wenn man sich dem Wasser näherte, schnelle Bewegungen ...Ich hab zwar auch __ Kröten,__ Frösche,  Süsswasserkrebse ect. (bzw. hatte    )   , aber die lassen die Fische in Ruhe...Dann wurde natürlich die Wasserqualität, die Wärme und die __ Fischreiher verdächtigt...aber alle hatten ein "wasserdichtes Alibi".. 8) 

________________________________________

Aus so einem Fall lernt man, nächstes mal frag ich direkt in der Wohnsiedlung herum, ob jemand eine Schildkröte vermisst.

Heute habe ich dann der Schildkröte eine Falle gestellt..Im Wasser sind __ Schildkröten verflixt schnell und scheu und können Tatsächlich locker 30 Minuten die Luft anhalten   
Eigentlich tut sie mir jetzt leid, die muss jetzt wieder in ihr "Gefängnis"..  ..Aber nun müssen die Teichbewohner nicht mehr um ihr Leben bangen..Irgendwo muss es ja Gerechtigkeit geben 8)

Hiermit erkläre ich mich zum "Teich - Detektiv Orf"


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2006)

Hm, habe auch zwei __ Schildkröten im Teich, aber die lassen die Fische in Ruhe


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2006)

*Fische haben viele Feinde*

Die Schildkröte hat schon fast wieder ein gutes Alibi, wenn es um den grossen Goldorf geht. So ein grosser Fisch erscheint dann doch etwas zu gross für sie. Oder sie hat den Fisch gejagt, ihn probiert und ihn dann liegen gelassen. Oder doch ein anderes Tier war hier.Vielleicht ein Fuchs , der durch die vielen Hasen angelockt wurde. 
An Vögel, insbesondere __ Reiher kann ich kaum glauben, man hört ab und an von ihm aus der Nachbarschaft, aber irgendwie hab  ich ihn noch nie gesehen. Und man sieht ja Spuren,(wenn er dagewesen wäre) Fettfilm auf dem Wasser, Federn, Kot, ect.

Vielleicht sollte man doch einmal eine Überwachungskamera am Teich plazieren, um zu wissen, was sich dort abspielt, wenn keiner hinschaut  8) ..Warscheinlich ein harter Überlebenskampf,...

Vom Schildkrötenbesitzer bekam ich jetzt erstmal einen Schwarm kleine Goldfische als Entschädigung und sofort hat Mutter Natur erstmal hart durchgeriffen  :? 

Wer hätte gedacht , das __ Frösche kleine Goldfische essen ??  
ich jeden falls nicht...- "Fressen und gefressen werden" kurze Zeit später kam eine Krähe und hat den Frosch gegessen. Jetzt gerade hat dann bestimmt noch eine Katze die Krähe erwischt und schliesslich wurde die Katze überfahren...   neee, war nicht so, kann aber gut sein..


----------

